# User Manual Require for ABB DC Drive PSD 684 V5



## Signode (Oct 9, 2016)

Dear Friends;


I have recently joined this forum and this is my first port. Looks like a very good forum to discuss issues here.


I have ABB DC drive PSD 684 V5. I need it's user manual which I could not find from any where. If any one has its detailed manual, kindly do share.


Thanks in advance


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Have you tried to google the drive and see if the manual is available?
Have you tried the manufacturers web site?

Maybe someone here can directly help you.


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

Allen-Bradley/Rockwell Automation have a pretty extensive manual library:

http://www.rockwellautomation.com/global/literature-library/overview.page

You may have better luck there.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

It's ABB, not AB, and that drive predates the internet (as we know it) and even PDF files. ABB has no info on the drive, it's actually a Brown Boveri drive that predates the formation of ABB itself and when Asea merged with Brown Boveri, they supported the old products for as long as was legally necessary, maybe even a little longer. But the merger was in 1988; almost 20 years is a lot to ask of a company to keep supporting technology they no longer make and likely can't get parts for. 

His only hope is to stumble across someone who happens to have one of these dinosaur drives and has the paper manual, then is willing to scan it for him.


----------



## Signode (Oct 9, 2016)

Dear Friends;

I have found the manual of said DC drive. Any one can download it by below link if required.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1k4M0FjFehVRlprOTI0N2xVREk


----------

